# Valider une adresse mail...



## snowguy (9 Décembre 2010)

Hello à tous,

J'utilise mail depuis que j'ai mon mac (env. 2 semaines) et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec... pourtant, ce soir il refuse de m'envoyer un mail.

Lorsque je saisis mes contact dans le champ "A:" si ils sont dans mon carnet d'adresses, le nom ou l'e-mail apparait dans un cercle bleu et le valide.
Mais 2 adresses de la liste ne font pas partis de mon carnet d'adresse.
J'ai simplement voulu les séparer avec un point-virgule mais lors de l'envois j'ai un refus et me demande de vérifier les adresse. J'annule donc et cherche une options "vérifier" (comme sur outlook exchange) mais rien trouvé...

Avez vous le meme problèmes ? Quelle signe s'utilise sur mac pour separer plusieurs adresses e-mail ?

Merci
Snowguy


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Décembre 2010)

snowguy a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> J'utilise mail depuis que j'ai mon mac (env. 2 semaines) et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec... pourtant, ce soir il refuse de m'envoyer un mail.
> 
> ...



Pour séparer des adresses mail non cliquées il faut une virgule + un espace.


----------



## snowguy (9 Décembre 2010)

tip top, c'était effectivement juste ca 
C'est balot mais quand on connais pas..... !

Je passe le post en résolu ! Merci


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, voire de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------

